# Pearl Jam - London



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

July 16 - Budweiser Gardens


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank you for the headsup! My 14 year old son (PJ fanatic) has made me promise to get tickets whenever they play in our neck of the woods. This is in our backyard. PJ is awesome live.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks. My best friend is a PJ maniac & he hadn't heard yet. Looks like GC trumps the fan club!


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Did anyone here manage to get tickets to this? I was logged onto the Budweiser Gardens website at 9:30 am this morning. 10:00 am hits and it was sold out! The maddening thing about it is all the "ticket brokers" that have a wackload of these tickets.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Same boat as you, Mario. Given the amount of folks looking for tickets on the PJ site, their presale didn't fill all their needs either. I was looking for 3 and got rear stage the first time in, and then nothing after that. I know they're a tough ticket, but I've not seen tickets go that quickly for a show, even for shows at places a 1/3 of the size like Massey Hall.

I should be hitting the post office on Monday, any issue if I send an envelope addressed to F directly? Won't all fit in one - and he'll be getting more than you I'm afraid...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

mario said:


> Did anyone here manage to get tickets to this? I was logged onto the Budweiser Gardens website at 9:30 am this morning. 10:00 am hits and it was sold out! The maddening thing about it is all the "ticket brokers" that have a wackload of these tickets.


The unfortunate thing about this, and it is not uncommon at all today, is those tickets that are with ticket brokers were not purchased by them but assigned to them by the band/management/promoter. They make a lot more money off those then they do from ticketmaster. Although most of the "ticket brokers" are owned by ticketmaster. Many acts today by the time you take off all the tickets assigned to VIP packages, fan clubs, secondary brokers, places like Visa and American express holders you are lucky to have maybe 1500 tickets available to the general public on a 15,000 seat venue. 

Your best bet today is to wait until about a week before the show. Any of those tickets mentioned above that have not been sold will mysteriously show up on ticketmaster at the face value pricing.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

fretboard said:


> I should be hitting the post office on Monday, any issue if I send an envelope addressed to F directly? Won't all fit in one - and he'll be getting more than you I'm afraid...



If it's what I think it is go ahead and send it directly to him. Again thank you.....he will be thrilled.



GuitarsCanada said:


> The unfortunate thing about this, and it is not uncommon at all today, is those tickets that are with ticket brokers were not purchased by them but assigned to them by the band/management/promoter. They make a lot more money off those then they do from ticketmaster. Although most of the "ticket brokers" are owned by ticketmaster. Many acts today by the time you take off all the tickets assigned to VIP packages, fan clubs, secondary brokers, places like Visa and American express holders you are lucky to have maybe 1500 tickets available to the general public on a 15,000 seat venue.
> 
> Your best bet today is to wait until about a week before the show. Any of those tickets mentioned above that have not been sold will mysteriously show up on ticketmaster at the face value pricing.




Yeah I have heard of that. Great thing to do to the fans of the band. I am going to check in from time to time. My son was disappointed to say the least.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

True enough, GC - but I wonder if this might have something in common with Elton John in Sudbury & Kitchener back in 2008...

Sudbury concert controversy angers Elton John fans | CTV News

If I see a pair pop up Mario, I'll be sure to snag 'em for you.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2013)

mario said:


> Thank you for the headsup! My 14 year old son (PJ fanatic) has made me promise to get tickets whenever they play in our neck of the woods. This is in our backyard. PJ is awesome live.


Oh man! What a father-son experience to share!


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2013)

mario said:


> Did anyone here manage to get tickets to this? I was logged onto the Budweiser Gardens website at 9:30 am this morning. 10:00 am hits and it was sold out! The maddening thing about it is all the "ticket brokers" that have a wackload of these tickets.


Darn. I should read all the posts before I respond. That's *horrible*. Do you have an Amex? I've used their front-of-the-line service and it's pretty good.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

iaresee said:


> Darn. I should read all the posts before I respond. That's *horrible*. Do you have an Amex? I've used their front-of-the-line service and it's pretty good.



Not the end of the world. Yes I have AMEX and have used it for "Front of the Line" in the past. Unfortunately it was not offered for this show.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

If anyone is going to show tonight, here's what they did for their soundcheck Monday afternoon;

Rats, Grievance, Daughter, Whipping, Mind Your Manners, Corduroy (Alternative version), Sad, Down, Deep, 2 New Songs, Off He Goes, Setting Forth, Amongst The Waves


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

PEARL JAM 7/16/13 
Budweiser Gardens, London, Ontario, Canada 

They'd been rehearsing in London since last Friday - apparently because the arena in London isn't a "Ticketmaster" venue... Wish I went. 

01. Present Tense 
02. Nothing Man 
03. Elderly Woman Behind The Counter In A Small Town 
04. London Calling-(Jones, Strummer)/Corduroy 
(band plays verse music while Ed sings “London Calling” a few times rather than actual lyrics. Corduroy bridge is rearranged slightly) 

05. Mind Your Manners (new song from “Lightning Bolt”) 
06. Got Some 
07. Given To Fly 
08. Sad 
09. Alone 
10. Even Flow (instead of “never vote republican” Ed says something about Chelios) 

(Ed reminisces about touring Canada with Mudhoney and how great it was.. When driving into London for this show he remembered everything about the city. He jokes that while looking up facts about the city he saw a wi-fi network called “Dundas Hookers On Crack” which he thought “London is keeping their sense of humor until he went walking around the hotel and thought there might be something to it. He goes on to say that while Stone was out for a run around the city a guy began smashing a phone against a phone booth while he went past. “This next song is for all the Dundas hookers on crack”.) 

11. I Got Shit 
12. In Hiding 
13. Lukin 
14. Not For You/Modern Girl-(Sleater Kinney) 
15. Black 
16. Porch (light globes come down from the lighting truss and Ed swings on one a bit.) 

Encore Break: Ed introduces the band. “We don’t have to work tomorrow so I will have to check but I think we can stay as late as we want to tonight here in the lovely ‘Budweiser Gardens’. Shit beer but a good building.” 

17. Last Exit 
18. Last Kiss-(Cochran) (played to audience behind the stage. Matt plays a cocktail kit facing the back and the rest of the band joins him there.) 

(For this part of the show the guys sit down closer together. The band has a new stage set up and lighting rig. During the first encore a giant “chaos bird” that appears to be made of scrap metal with lights strung throughout it descends from the truss to hang just above the band. There are orange lamps all over the stage and larger globes that descend and rise into the lighting truss. ) 

19. Parachutes 
20. Man Of The Hour 
21. Just Breathe 
22. Daughter 
23. Unthought Known 
24. Do The Evolution 

Encore Break 2 
(Ed re-introduces Jeff and Stone who have switched instruments. He thanks the audience for remaining friends in the seven years since the band has played here) 

25. Smile 

Ed talks about his hockey playing friends here tonight Tie Domi and Hall of Famer Chris Chelios. He also dedicates the next song to the “guy in the yellow shirt from Denmark for coming all the way out here and requesting a good song” 

26. Brain Of J 
27. Better Man 
28. Alive 
29. Rockin’ In The Free World-(Young) 
30. Indifference 

View attachment 3756


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2013)

Jealous. Big time jealous. Sounds like it was awesome.


----------

